# How Do You Cope With Inhouse Separation/Divorce



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh Boy I need feedback, please:
This Wednesday, I have the appointment to sign Marriage Separation Agreement and Filing for Divorce but I am stuck living in the same house with STBX because I don't have a job and can't afford both mortgage and rent. So we live on oppposite sides of the house and it is HARD! H went off deep end in March, leaving for 2 wks at a time (April & May and now the end of this month). We have the barest of bare communication. How do I keep my sanity and peace of mind? I know part of the problem is that I was secretly hoping for reconciliation, but that is not going to happen and so my heart has been broken. We were married for 7 yrs, living together for 9 and built this home as part of our dream which has since become a prison.
Any advice? (I am looking for a job but this market here is non-existenet). I will not be getting alimony or any other assets other than the house that I paid for half).


----------

